# Help w/ Sausages



## warwick.hoy (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not sure where to bring this up, so if it has to be moved that's cool with me.

I'm wanting to roast some Andouille and Apple Chicken Sausages. I'm unsure what temp to roast at. I'm assuming cook slowly. I have a probe digi thermometer, but I'd hate all the juices leaking out. Is there a better way to test done-ness rather than poking the skin with the thermo?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 14, 2007)

You can roast them from 350 F to 400 F.  Sausages are usually grilled or fried rather than roasted.  I'd guess 30 minutes should do the trick.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 14, 2007)

you could do a 325 roast for 35 minutes and be fine....   Personally, I prefer a pan fry.


What are you serving them with?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 14, 2007)

Why not save energy and roast some vegetables like onions, peppers and fennel with the sausage.  Same temp and time but coat the vegetables with olive oil to keep them moist during roasting.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 14, 2007)

Pan braise with the afor mentioned veggies should be done in 30 minutes


----------



## warwick.hoy (Sep 15, 2007)

VeraBlue said:


> you could do a 325 roast for 35 minutes and be fine....   Personally, I prefer a pan fry.
> 
> 
> What are you serving them with?



I served them hot dog style with whole seed mustard and caramelized onions. I prefer grilled or pan seared myself but I though I'd experiment. I accompanied them with a fresh salad. I get a box from a CSA (Community Supported Agriculture) farm and my fridge is overflowing with greens and vegetables, so its salads every night, and usually some sort of roasted squash with all of our meals. Sometimes fresh corn on the cob, and mashed potatoes. We got these strange red potatoes that yielded a marbled mashed potato that was really good.  

The andouille is way to spicy to be eaten on it's own so I put it aside and will probably try to make gumbo with it. I've never made gumbo before. I saw the thread on roux; so I'll make sure to read that before I give it a go.

The apple chicken sausage was delicious.

BTW: 250 until done was what I went with. Time???? I think it was about 45 minutes. I just checked the temp with my digital therm. and it was around 180 by then. Thanks everyone!


----------



## warwick.hoy (Sep 18, 2007)

just thought I'd say that we pan seared some chicken sausages last night, I can see the difference. Roasting them just shriveled them up a bunch, but the pan sear was so much quicker and easier. And they stayed plump and juicy!


----------



## rogercbryan (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow these sound yummy.  I'm new on here and just looking around at what you all are posting.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 18, 2007)

warwick - andouille is hot - it's really good if you make:

homemade Alfredo
tortellini
sliced and cooked andouille
seared scallops

Toss the sliced and cooked andouille with the alfredo when almost done - add cooked tortellini and top dish with seared scallops.  A few julienne slices of sun dried tomatoes in oil doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Constance (Sep 19, 2007)

Last time we made baked beans, we put some sliced andouille in it, and the result was very good! It's also great in Dirty Rice or chopped fine in a stuffing.

Here are a lot of recipes using andouille:

Food Network Search


----------

